# NSFW General: Tell Us Your Concerts



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place...but anyhow.  These are mainstream shows Im listing but feel free to post whatever.  And I have great stories about most of them so just ask. 


6/30/1990-Metallica, Black Crowes, Aerosmith
1/19/1991- Iron Maiden
5/24/1991-AC/DC
6/7/1991-Guns N Roses/Skid Row
6/8/1991-Sucidal Tendencies/Queensryche
6/29/91-Clash of the Titans, Alice In Chains, Slayer, Anthrax, Megadeth
10/20/1991-Van Halen
12/3/1991-Metallica
12/15/1991-Rush
4/4/1992-Tesla
6/6/1992-Grateful Dead
7/25/1992-Guns-N-Roses/Metallica
5/30/1994-Metallica
6/14/1994-Soundgarden
7/5/1994-Pink Floyd
7/7/1994-Pink Floyd
10/19/1995-Page & Plant
10/19/1996-Primus
10/19/1996-Phish
8/14/1999-Roger Waters
7/29/2000-Tragically Hip
8/16/2000-Iron Maiden
6/3/2001-Black Crowes
8/25/2002-Edgefest 9
6/11/2002-Tesla
7/7/2002-Rush
3/21/2003-The Waiting Room
6/14/2003-Peter Gabriel
7/20/2003-Lollapalooza: Incubus, Queens of the Stoneage, Audioslave
8/5/2003-Iron Maiden
4/2/2004-The Waiting Room
5/25/2004-Daivd Bowie
6/14/2004-Van Halen
8/27/2004-Slayer
8/31/2004-Yes
3/08/2005-Tesla
4/24/2005-Audioslave
6/7/2005-Judas Priest
6/25/2005-Black Crowes-Tom Petty
7/21/2005-Ozzfest: Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Mudvayne, Black Label Society, Rob Zombie
8/30/2005-Megadeth
9/1/2005-Coldplay
9/2/2005-Motley Crue
10/7/2005-Audioslave
9/4/2006-Rob Zombie-Godsmack
10/12/2006-The Musical Box
11/6/2006-The Black Crowes
3/28/2007-Black Label Society
3/31/2007-Stone Sour
4/1/2007-Down
4/10/2007-Billy Joel
4/14/2007-Chris Cornell
7/1/2007-The Tragically Hip
7/4/2007-Rush
7/12/2007-Roger Waters (Darkside of the Moon)
7/23/2007-The Police
8/16/2007-Alice In Chains/Velvet Revolver
2/4/2008-Down
8/10/2008-Avenged Sevenfold
4/19/2008-The Black Crowes
5/14/2008-The Mars Volta
7/9/2008-Cruefest-Buckcherry 2008
10/18/2008-Black Crowes
11/21/2008-Chris Cornell
7/18/2009-Les Claypool
10/18/2009-AC/DC
3/13/2010-Megadeth (Rust in Peace)
5/4/2010-Bigelf
6/12/2010-Lewis Black
6/22/2010-Denis Leary
8/3/2010-Primus
8/13/2010-KISS
10/8/2010-Roger Waters-The Wall
10/16/2010-The Black Crowes
3/31/2011-Omar Rodriguez Lopez/The Mars Volta
7/2/2011-Soundgarden
8/27/2011-Jeff Foxworthy
8/26/2011-Alice Cooper
9/3/2011-Norm Macdonald
9/25/2011-Foo Fighters
10/8/2011-Primus
12/3/2011-Chris Cornell
3/9/2012-Van Halen
6/21/2012-Roger Waters-The Wall
7/13/2012-Weezer
7/16/2012-Iron Maiden
5/7/2013-Volbeat
6/5/2013-Guns N Roses
6/14/2013-Alice Cooper
11/5/2013-Chris Cornell
12/11/2013-The Trailer Park Boys
5/5/2014-Volbeat
10/4/2014-Alanis Morissette
11/16/2014-Alton Brown: Edible Inevitable
7/11/2015-The Rolling Stones
9/18/2015-Gilbert Gottfried
10/11/2015-Chris Cornell
7/12/2016-Guns N Roses
7/16/2017-Guns N Roses
100. 11/30/2018-Jason Mewes


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2020)

This doesn't appear to be a play-by-post game, so I'll move it to the media forum.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Morrus said:


> This doesn't appear to be a play-by-post game, so I'll move it to the media forum.



Sorry.  I apologize, Can you move it to where it needs to be?


----------



## Retreater (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't remember the dates but I can do chronological.
Steppenwolf 
Blood, Sweat, and Tears
Robert Plant and Jimmy Page
Nine Inch Nails with Marilyn Manson
Tom Petty 
Def Leppard
Black Crowes
Foo Fighters
Metallica
Rush
Journey
Rush
Rush
Ghost
Iron Maiden
They Might Be Giants
Greta Van Fleet
Ghost
My Dad Wrote a Porno live


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Retreater said:


> I don't remember the dates but I can do chronological.
> Steppenwolf
> Blood, Sweat, and Tears
> Robert Plant and Jimmy Page
> ...



Kind of looks you a few of the same tours I did.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Retreater said:


> I don't remember the dates but I can do chronological.
> Steppenwolf
> Blood, Sweat, and Tears
> Robert Plant and Jimmy Page
> ...



Did you see Rush for Clockwork Angels?


----------



## Retreater (Dec 9, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Did you see Rush for Clockwork Angels?



Yes, twice for that tour and once for their last tour.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Retreater said:


> Yes, twice for that tour and once for their last tour.



Nice.  That was a great CD.  Return to form.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Kevin J Anderson and Neil Pert wrote a novel for Clockworkl Angels.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Dec 9, 2020)

Entirely jealous. Never got to see Bowie, and I dearly wish I had.


R_J_K75 said:


> 5/25/2004-Daivd Bowie




I've seen a ton of concerts, notable and obscure. Sticking to the notable for now (though I imagine that may still be a matter of opinion):

Alien Sex Fiend
Bauhaus
Black Tape for a Blue Girl
Borknagar
Brighter Death Now
Christian Death
The Cramps
The Damned
Das Ich
Deutsch Nepal
Devotchka
Emperor
Diamanda Galas
Gene Loves Jezebel
Horrorpops
Jarboe
KMFDM
Laibach
The Legendary Pink Dots
Lunachicks
Marilyn Manson
The Misfits
My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult
Nine Inch Nails
Pigface
Psychic TV
Raison D'Etre
Rasputina
Rhapsody of Fire
Skinny Puppy
Swans


----------



## Deset Gled (Dec 9, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Kevin J Anderson and Neil Pert wrote a novel for Clockworkl Angels.




My initial response was to make a snide comment about KJA, but I also just realized I haven't read anything by him in over a decade.

So, was it any good?


----------



## Deset Gled (Dec 9, 2020)

Also, to stay on topic...

They Might Be Giants
Bob Seger
Fleetwood Mac
Tom Petty
Peter Paul and Mary
The Buckinghams
Gary Puckett
Herman's Hermits
The Doobie Bros
The Lettermen
War
Ides of March
Cryan Shames
New Colony Six

Probably forgetting a few.  Also a bunch of symphonic bands/orchestras that are less relevant to this thread.  I'm not actually as old as this list would suggest.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Entirely jealous. Never got to see Bowie, and I dearly wish I had.
> 
> 
> I've seen a ton of concerts, notable and obscure. Sticking to the notable for now (though I imagine that may still be a matter of opinion):
> ...



My buddy was into Pigface.  Quit his job and became a tattoo artist. .25 years later hes still a tattoo artist.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Deset Gled said:


> My initial response was to make a snide comment about KJA, but I also just realized I haven't read anything by him in over a decade.
> 
> So, was it any good?



KJA?  Not familiar with the abbreviation


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 9, 2020)

Not a huge concert goer and it's been quite a while. These were all through the '80s.


The Who; David Johansen and The Clash as opening acts
Duran Duran
Simple Minds
Orchestral Maneouvres in the Dark; Nash the Slash as opening act
Forgotten Rebels; 2 sets
Strange Advance; 2 consecutive nights
_EDIT_: Forgot that I also saw prototypically Canadian band The Norther Pikes in a free concert at Gage Park, in Brampton, in the early '00s on New Year's Eve. If you're not Canadian or haven't listened to college radio in the northern US, you probably haven't heard of them. Here's one of my favourites:


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> Not a huge concert goer and it's been quite a while. These were all through the '80s.
> 
> 
> The Who; David Johansen and The Clash as opening acts
> ...



Simple Minds...Terry Bazio on drums, his wife was the vocalist right?


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 9, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Simple Minds...Terry Bazio on drums, his wife was the vocalist right?



Not ringing any bells for me. Jim Kerr was vocals and, IIRC, for the "New Gold Dream" tour it was Mike Ogletree on drums. Could you be thinking of another group?

_EDIT_ Maybe Missing Persons?


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Ryujin said:


> Not ringing any bells for me. Jim Kerr was vocals and, IIRC, for the "New Gold Dream" tour it was Mike Ogletree on drums. Could you be thinking of another group?
> 
> _EDIT_ Maybe Missing Persons?



Yes you are correct.  Missing Persons I just looked it up.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 9, 2020)

Too many shows, too few brain cells. So, two most dangerous concerts:

Green Day Riot (1994). Any time you get seriously injured in a mosh pit AND get your riot on? Good times.

Ministry, Great Woods (Lollapalooza). What is more satanic than Ministry? BURN DOWN THAT WALL!


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Too many shows, too few brain cells. So, two most dangerous concerts:
> 
> Green Day Riot (1994). Any time you get seriously injured in a mosh pit AND get your riot on? Good times.
> 
> Ministry, Great Woods (Lollapalooza). What is more satanic than Ministry? BURN DOWN THAT WALL!



Slayer played the Connecticut Street Armory 94ish.  I didnt go but talked to 3-5 people who did and said they were standing and cou;d feel the floor sway from everyone moshing.  

Saw Slayer in 90, you couldnt even see the stage because of the dust cloud from everyone moshing,  

Slayer shows were fun, I can imagine a Ministry show being the same.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 9, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Slayer played the Connecticut Street Armory 94ish.  I didnt go but talked to 3-5 people who did and said they were standing and cou;d feel the floor sway from everyone moshing.
> 
> Saw Slayer in 90, you couldnt even see the stage because of the dust cloud from everyone moshing,
> 
> Slayer shows were fun, I can imagine a Ministry show being the same.




Ministry was intense. Well, it was in the 90s (pretty much through Filth Pig). 

Al Jourgenson's ... habits .... made their performances a little more erratic after that. But you never felt as alive as in a Ministry mosh pit. And you never felt as broken as the day after!


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Al Jourgenson's ... habits ....



Isn't there an old video they put out on VHS of them and Dave Navaro driving around LA trying to cop?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 9, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Isn't there an old video they put out on VHS of them and Dave Navaro driving around LA trying to cop?




I would not doubt it. I mean, there's the whole RevCo side project with the song "Crackin' Up" about the joys of ... you know.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I would not doubt it. I mean, there's the whole RevCo side project with the song "Crackin' Up" about the joys of ... you know.



It was Al who had his toe amputated from...well...you know...

EDIT: Thought it might have been Gibby Hayes


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 9, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> It was Al who had his toe amputated from...well...you know...
> 
> EDIT: Thought it might have been Gibby Hayes




Al almost lost an arm and a foot.

Every now and then I think of Al, and then I'm like, "Wait, how is he still alive?"


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> "Wait, how is he still alive?"



Tell that to Mike Scacia.  Too soon?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 9, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Tell that to Mike Scacia.  Too soon?




After awhile, it's all borrowed time.

You're not surprised by the Scaccias or the Layne Staleys or the Scott Weilands or Rick Jameses, so much as the ones who (like Keith Richards or Al Jourgenson) that manage to keep on going.


----------



## Deset Gled (Dec 9, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> KJA?  Not familiar with the abbreviation



Kevin J. Anderson.  IMNSHO, he's not a very good author.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Deset Gled said:


> Kevin J. Anderson.  IMNSHO, he's not a very good author.



Oh yeah.  Actually the novels he wrote with Brian Herbert were good.


----------



## payn (Dec 9, 2020)

Too many to count (I miss shows soooo much...). Some of my favs from the legendary First Ave;
Meat Puppets
Dinosuar Jr
Kasier Chiefs
Wolfmother
Michael Kiwanuka
Dr. Dog
Laura Marling
J. Roddy Walston and the Business

I dont recall ever seeing a really bad show there, and Ive seen butt loads!


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> After awhile, it's all borrowed time.
> 
> You're not surprised by the Scaccias or the Layne Staleys or the Scott Weilands or Rick Jameses, so much as the ones who (like Keith Richards or Al Jourgenson) that manage to keep on going.



Its so true.  No ones surprised until Michael Hutchence hangs themselves with a belt from the ceiling fan.  

For the record, Rick James is my boy, Buffalo born and bread.  He was in a band with Neil Young out of Toronto CA, the Mina Birds (I think its spelled).


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 9, 2020)

payn said:


> I dont recall ever seeing a really bad show there, and Ive seen butt loads!



Lot to be said about the small theaters.  The Showplace, the Century. the Tralf, Sheas, Town Ballroom, such intimate venues, Me and a buddy travelled to outside of Cleveland and saw Chris Cornell in a 200 seat high school aud.  We pull up and I said to him I think were in the wrong place.


----------



## Eltab (Dec 9, 2020)

I like tapes and radio over concerts (because tickets are more expensive and I am a cheapskate), so this list is short.

Johnny Cougar (before he grew up and became John Mellencamp)
Chicago / Beach Boys
Genesis


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Its so true.  No ones surprised until Michael Hutchence hangs themselves with a belt from the ceiling fan.
> 
> For the record, Rick James is my boy, Buffalo born and bread.  He was in a band with Neil Young out of Toronto CA, the Mina Birds (I think its spelled).



Mynah Birds.  Would’ve loved to see them get BACK together for a retrospective.  Imagine a medley of “Superfreak”/“Cinnamon Girl”/“Brick House”/“Heart of Gold”...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2020)

Can’t supply all the dates and in no particular order, (but excluding symphonic performances), here’s what I can remember:

Maynard Ferguson 

Dio/Megadeth/Savatage

Metallica/Queensrÿche

Soundgarden/Pearl Jam/Monster Magnet/Swervedriver

Soundgarden/NIN

BÖC/Galactic Cowboys/Black Pearl

Black Pearl

Lisa Tingle

Glitter Rose

King’s X/Masters of Reality

LA Guns/Shark Island

King’s X

King’s X

Jim Vernon Trio

Ice-T/Bodycount/Eye & I

Dread Zeppelin (San Antonio)

Dread Zeppelin (Austin)

Lollapalooza 1991 (Dallas)

Lollapalooza 2013 (Dallas)

Edgefest 2012 (Dallas)

La Semana 1990 (San Antonio)

SXSW 1991

SXSW 1993

Judas Priest/Mastodon

Sting/Michael Bublé/Joe Sumner

STP/Rival Sons/Warbly Jets (Toyota Center) had to leave before STP played)

Rival Sons/poet Derrick Brown/The London Souls (House of Blues)

Joe Bonamassa (ACL)

Rush/Primus

Curtis Stephen with Andy Timmons 

Chickenfoot/Davey Knowles & Back Door Slam

Tony Geballe

California Guitar Trio

Cyril Neville

Neville Brothers

Whild Peach

Jeffrey Osborne/Peabo Bryson/Freddie Jackson/Howard Hewett

Aerosmith/Slash & Myles Kennedy


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 10, 2020)

Concerts (missing some I guess), that I have seen...


Indochine  (way back in the 80's)
Niagara  (French pop/rockband, saw them in the early 90's)
Hawaiian Style Band  (saw them 1994 in Hawaii, while I was studying there)
The Ramones (saw them 1994 in Hawaii, while I was studying there)
Iron Maiden  (saw them in Gothenburg with Anthrax as warm-up band)
Jean Michel Jarre (saw in Gothenburg)
Cat Rapes Dog
Frontline Assembly  (saw in Ireland 1996 when I worked there)
The Dubliners (saw in Ireland 1996 when I worked there)
Hedningarna  (Swedish folkmusic)
Garmarna (Swedish folkmusic)
Poeta Magica  (German band that play mediaval music. Seen them at the annual Mediaeval Week in Gotland)
Wolgemut (German band that play mediaval music. Seen them at the annual Mediaeval Week in Gotland)
Saltatio Mortis (German band that play mediaval music. Seen them at the annual Mediaeval Week in Gotland)
Falsobordone (Swedish band that play mediaval music)
Welle: Erdball
Urga
Kraftwerk (saw them at a free concert at Liseberg amusement park in 2019. Was not impressed)
Max Raabe and the Palast Orchestra (seen them 2 times)
Inkubus Sukkubus
Postmodern Jukebox (seen them 3 times. The first was the best concert I have ever seen)
Nightwish (saw them in 2018 in a place outside Gothenburg)
Zephyra (a local band, that sadly split up. The singer and guitarrist started another band called Slasher sue. THey used to be my neighbours, and I am one of the few persons that attended all the release-party for all 3 of their CD's)

And a number of other bands at some festivals. Inlcuding VNV Nation, Sisters of Mercy (their show really sucked due to bad sound), Einsturzende Neubauten, S.P.O.C.K


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2020)

Lots of shows listed I wish I could’ve seen...


----------



## Deathmaster Banak (Dec 10, 2020)

Slayer - Reign in Pain Tour, Rock City, Nottingham, UK, 1987. My first thrash metal gig, buzzing in one ear for a week. Learned not to stand so close to the speakers.


----------



## Bohandas (Dec 10, 2020)

Rock Allegiance 2018. GWAR and ICP


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 10, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Can’t supply all the dates and in no particular order, (but excluding symphonic performances), here’s what I can remember:



I came across this website one night Setlists | setlist.fm and just started making a list of all the shows I have seen out of curiosity.  It was really cool thinking back on all of them, the memories and stories that went along with them.  


Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dread Zeppelin



I forgot about these guys.  They were pretty popular early to mid 90s.  Looks like they were active up until 2011.  I get the feeling their schtick just ran its course.  They remind of Hayseed Dixie.  


Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lots of shows listed I wish I could’ve seen...



Same there are shows I bought tickets to and just for one reason or another ended up not going.  I get bad anxiety so I dont like being in crowds anymore.  The two shows in the last year or two I missed and regret was Jack White and Brian Wilson and Al Jardine doing Pet Sounds.  Though I heard Brian Wilson was hard to watch.  I saw Van Halen 1992, and Alice In Chains opened for them for the Dirt tour, why the hell we decided to get drunk in the parking lot and not go in to see them I'll never know.  We all liked them and knew who they were so I'm still kicking myself for that one.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 10, 2020)

Deathmaster Banak said:


> Slayer - Reign in Pain Tour, Rock City, Nottingham, UK, 1987. My first thrash metal gig, buzzing in one ear for a week. Learned not to stand so close to the speakers.



Soundgarden 2010 in Toronto and we were in the pit.  It was so loud we moved to the side of the stage.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ulfgeir said:


> Iron Maiden (saw them in Gothenburg with Anthrax as warm-up band)



Maiden always puts on a good show and I think I saw that same tour, 1990-91 for No Prayer for the Dying?  Anthrax opened and definitely gave Maiden a run for their money.  Out the 4 bands on Clash of the Titans I thought Anthrax was the best.  I'm not a huge fan of them but they put on a great live show.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 10, 2020)

I haven't seen many, but they've mostly been awesome. Roughly in chronological order, headliner followed by opening act(s):

Pink Floyd/no opener
Metallica/Faith No More
Mission UK/Wonder Stuff
Metallica/Faith No More/Soundgarden/Queensryche
Styx/? can't remember who, if there was one, the opener was
Marillion/Dada
Nine Inch Nails/Marilyn Manson
Dream Theater/Queensryche
Pigface/My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult/Zeromancer
Dada/? can't remember who, if there was one, the opener was
Insane Clown Posse/? can't remember the name of the opener
Blind Guardian/Grave Digger
Blind Guardian/Grave Digger (again)

I also had tickets to a Coheed and Cambria show, but the pandemic cancelled it.

EDIT: Oh, I forgot one- I saw Rehab a few years back.

EDIT 2: Oh yeah- and Ozfest! Saw Disturbed, Marilyn Manson, and Black Sabbath there, along with some other, more forgettable, acts.

EDIT 3: Ah! Also, the Grateful Dead, and the Further Fest right after Jerry died, where I saw a bunch of Dead-adjacent acts, including Bruce Hornsby, Mickey Hart, Los Lobos, etc, etc.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> I came across this website one night Setlists | setlist.fm and just started making a list of all the shows I have seen out of curiosity.  It was really cool thinking back on all of them, the memories and stories that went along with them.
> 
> 
> Same there are shows I bought tickets to and just for one reason or another ended up not going.  I get bad anxiety so I dont like being in crowds anymore.  The two shows in the last year or two I missed and regret was Jack White and Brian Wilson and Al Jardine doing Pet Sounds.  Though I heard Brian Wilson was hard to watch.  I saw Van Halen 1992, and Alice In Chains opened for them for the Dirt tour, why the hell we decided to get drunk in the parking lot and not go in to see them I'll never know.  We all liked them and knew who they were so I'm still kicking myself for that one.



Setlist is a handy site.

A lot of the concerts I listed have strong memories associated with them, which is why I can recall them so easily, as opposed to the ones I know I’ve forgotten.  (I went to a LOT of shows.)

But one show NOT listed also has strong memories.  The Cult was opening a show at the open-air arena literally across the street from my university.  My friends and I couldn’t go, and while we could hear the concert was going on from where we were, it wasn’t clearly.  So we decided to go to dinner.

But as we crossed the elevated walkway from our dorm to the dining hall, we noticed we could hear The Cult clear as a bell!  So we just hung out on the walkway for the rest of their set.  We had to sit down in order to avoid the bats, though.

Soooo...heard The Cult live for free with friends under a bat-filled night sky.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Dec 10, 2020)

Now there's a band I've not thought about in forever and a day. I remember hearing a tape of theirs from a Swedish exchange student back in high school.



Ulfgeir said:


> Cat Rapes Dog




The last time Ministry came through, they ended up cancelling. There was a storm that knocked out power at the venue. Even though it came back on in plenty of time, they decided not to risk their electronics. Shame, as it was a Ministry/Revco double billing.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> The last time Ministry came through, they ended up cancelling.



Black Sabbath with the original line up was supposed to play here in 1997 with Pantera.  Got tickets, they cancelled.  Rescheduled for 1998, cancelled again.  Pantera played here 4 or 5 times and I never went and regret not seeing them.  At this point Ive seen just about every band I wanted to see.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 10, 2020)

Lots of bands I wanted to see but now can’t.  And several active bands I keep missing...

Santana was playing in Texas.  I was in school in San Antonio, and had to leave for home in Dallas 1 day before his show there- the dorms were closing for the holiday.  As I was driving back to school, they announced on the radio that his Dallas show was sold out...

Still haven’t seen Santana.  Duran Duran, ZZ Top & King Crimson are also high on my list, as would any version of Yes.


----------



## Mannahnin (Dec 10, 2020)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Too many shows, too few brain cells. So, two most dangerous concerts:
> 
> Green Day Riot (1994). Any time you get seriously injured in a mosh pit AND get your riot on? Good times.
> 
> Ministry, Great Woods (Lollapalooza). What is more satanic than Ministry? BURN DOWN THAT WALL!



That Green Day show was a great time!  Though my date and I left before the riot.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 10, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Santana was playing in Texas.  I was in school in San Antonio, and had to leave for home in Dallas 1 day before his show there- the dorms were closing for the holiday.  As I was driving back to school, they announced on the radio that his Dallas show was sold out...



I remember having to wait in line for tickets at JC Penny or AM&As.  Or if you were real lucky you knew someone with a credit card and bought them over the phone.  

I also remember here locally 9 out of 10 concerts in the 70s & 80s were promoted by Harvey and Corky Productions.  I just found out last year that Harvey was none other than Harvey Weinstein.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Dec 10, 2020)

Mannahnin said:


> That Green Day show was a great time!  Though my date and I left before the riot.




Oh, man. I was nearly crushed to death at the front ... and that was BEFORE the police came on and ended the show and the rioting started.

....GOOD TIMES!


----------



## Mannahnin (Dec 10, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Black Sabbath with the original line up was supposed to play here in 1997 with Pantera.  Got tickets, they cancelled.  Rescheduled for 1998, cancelled again.  Pantera played here 4 or 5 times and I never went and regret not seeing them.  At this point Ive seen just about every band I wanted to see.



I saw them a few years later on Ozzfest.  I think I wound up seeing full lineup once and Ozzy twice?  It's been a while.


----------



## Mannahnin (Dec 10, 2020)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> The last time Ministry came through, they ended up cancelling. There was a storm that knocked out power at the venue. Even though it came back on in plenty of time, they decided not to risk their electronics. Shame, as it was a Ministry/Revco double billing.



I was supposed to see them this Summer with KMFDM.  Hopefully that gets rescheduled for next year.

I got to see Heilung in January in Montreal, but SO many other shows I had tickets for or was planning to attend got cancelled and here I am, hoping for next year.

They Might Be Giants for the Flood 30th anniversary.
Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats
Dead Can Dance
Ministry and KMFDM
Rammstein (was also going up to Montreal, renting an AirBNB with several friends)
Wardruna at the Orpheum...


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 10, 2020)

Mannahnin said:


> I saw them a few years later on Ozzfest.  I think I wound up seeing full lineup once and Ozzy twice?  It's been a while.



I saw Sabbath in '05.  From between 1995-2000 I didnt go to many shows.  Thats when grunge was dying and nu-metal was taking over.  Wasnt much I was interested in so I missed a few I probably wouldve seen but I just stopped paying attention for awhile.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been very lucky in that, barring those musicians that have passed or bands that have broken up, I've seen most of the bands I once only dreamed of seeing. Those on my list remaining are pretty much just Tom Waits (tried once, but the show sold out in minutes), Sleep Chamber, Ministry, Mayhem, and Einsturzende Neubauten.



R_J_K75 said:


> At this point Ive seen just about every band I wanted to see.




Oooh, Heilung, awesome. I was supposed to see Das Ich in March, but yeah, that got cancelled. At least I have the consolation of having already seen them.



Mannahnin said:


> I got to see Heilung in January in Montreal, but SO many other shows I had tickets for or was planning to attend got cancelled and here I am, hoping for next year.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> I've been very lucky in that, barring those musicians that have passed or bands that have broken up, I've seen most of the bands I once only dreamed of seeing. Those on my list remaining are pretty much just Tom Waits (tried once, but the show sold out in minutes)



I have a friend who saw Tom Waits.  Told me the process of getting tickets was pretty difficult as they took greats pains to make sure fans got tickets and not scalpers.  He said it was well worth it and was an amazing show.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 10, 2020)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Now there's a band I've not thought about in forever and a day. I remember hearing a tape of theirs from a Swedish exchange student back in high school.



I liked Cat Rapes Dog a lot up to and including the Moosehair underwear-cd. The ones that came after is nowhere near as good.


----------



## MNblockhead (Dec 10, 2020)

Three very different shows that were impactful to me:

Grateful Dead '88 - I liked their music but wasn't a deadhead. That show converted me. I rarely listed to the Dead any more, I really need to be in the right mood, and when I do, I prefer recordings of their live shows over their studio albums. They were an incredible live band. 

Bruce Springsteen, late 80s, I think. I wasn't much of a Springsteen fan but went with my dad. Man, Springsteen and the E Street Band put on a great show. Maybe it was because I had low expectations, but, wow, I was blown away. 

Chris Smithers in the mid 2000s in a small venue in White Plains, NY. My wife and I liked a song of his we heard on Fordham University Radio ("No Love Today") and decided to go see him live. He was incredible. Some of the best shows are small, intimate shows that you go to not really knowing what to expect. For months Chris Smither was almost all I listened to. Great guitarist and lyricist who should be better known, but struggled for a long time with alcoholism.


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 10, 2020)

MNblockhead said:


> Three very different shows that were impactful to me:
> 
> Grateful Dead '88 - I liked their music but wasn't a deadhead. That show converted me. I rarely listed to the Dead any more, I really need to be in the right mood, and when I do, I prefer recordings of their live shows over their studio albums. They were an incredible live band.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. The two sets I saw of The Forgotten Rebels were literal spitting distance from the stage. Yes, the table had to be wiped down after each set.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Dec 12, 2020)

There used to be a place in New London, CT called the L & G Club. That place was freakin tiny, and the stage was just high enough that I spent Henry Rollins' entire show with his sweaty nuts about a foot from my face, lol.
Anyway... 

I'd always meant to go see the Dead at some point, and had at least three opportunities to do so but just never got around to it. Then Jerry died.
After that, it sort of hit me that I should go see bands play when I had the chance, so I started going to more shows. Then, later on, the local casino a mile down the road opened not just a 10,000 seat arena, but also a *free* music venue right in the middle of the gaming floor. So for years anytime there was a band playing there that I'd heard of or that sounded interesting, I'd go catch the show. Sometimes I'd go because I liked the music (or thought I might), other times I went just to be able to say I'd seen <insert name here> in concert. Everything from Herman's Hermits (that guy does a hell of a live show) to MC Hammer to the Trans Siberian Orchestra. My list is ecclectic bordering on random, lol.


There's one concert that I have absolutely* no* regrets about missing, though:

My buddy was supposed to get us tickets to go see Great White at The Station in Rhode Island...

He flaked on me at the last minute.
(One of my other buddies had a ticket for the show but ended up having to work that night. Hew kept his ticket taped to his bedroom wall til the day he died.)


First concerts I ever went to were Kool and the Gang (with Taylor Dane opening) at a local festival, I accidentally saw Accept (the Metal Heart tour) at a local amusement part, lol, and my first real concert - Heart... The self-titled album from the mid-'80's.
Some of the best were the Dropkick Murphys,  Robert Randolph and the Family Band, and Trans Siberian Orchestra.
Worst show I ever saw was actually Bob Dylan... I'm not a huge Dylan fan, but I figured he was playing a mile from my house for a reasonable price, so I should go, right? There was a small circle of light on the stage with all the band's gear in it. They walked on stage without a single <bleep>ing word, started playing these long, extended jam versions of some of his more obscure songs, did the entire show without a single interaction with the audience, then got up and left.  

I'm sure I'm missing a few off the list, since I didn't bother to start the list until my mid-30's, but here it is.

ACCEPT (Metal Heart Tour at Rocky Point Amusement Park) - accidentally, they just happened to be playing out in the midway on the day I was there
Heart (2x) (4 total)
Heart/the Jason Bonham Led Zeppelin Experience
Def Leppard/Heart
Sixpence None The Richer
.38 Special
Debbie Harry and the Jazz Passengers
Burton Cummings (the Guess Who)
Dennis DeYoung (Styx)
Jake Shimabukuro
POCO
Don McLean/Christine Olhman/Meadows Bros.
Christine Olhman and Rebel Montez (2 total)
America (3x)
Bread
John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band (7x)
Big Bad Voodoo Daddy (2x)
MC Hammer
Blues Traveller
Trans Siberian Orchestra (7x)
Celtic Woman (2x)
Dropkick Murphys (2x total)
Dropkick Murphys w/ Tiger Army and Darkbuster
Type O Negative/Christian Death
Prong/Clutch/Drowned
Bowser's Rock'N'Roll Party
Nelson
Skid Row
Meatloaf (2x)
Judas Priest (missed Queensryche opening)
Kool and the Gang/Taylor Dane
Henry Rollins
The Misfits/Orange 9mm
Morris Day and The Time
Bob Dylan
The J. Geils Band/Jesse Dee
The Australian Pink Floyd Show
Vince Neil (Motley Crue) (2x)
Classic Albums Live (6x - Fleetwood Mac's RUMORS, Pink Floyd's DARK SIDE OF THE MOON, LED ZEPPELIN II, Prince's PURPLE RAIN, Pink Floyd's THE WALL) This is a band with a very fluid lineup that recreates _exactly note-for-note_ a different classic album on each tour
The Who/Vintage Trouble
Blue Oyster Cult
The Association
Lita Ford
Jethro Tull
Uncle Kracker
Saw Doctors
Railroad Earth
Herman's Hermits (4x)
The Irish Rovers
Robert Randolph and the Family Band (2x)
Queensryche (2x)
The Reverend Horton Heat w/ Continental
Kix
Company Men
Spin Doctors
Survivor
The Zombies (3x)
Joan Osbourne
Kenny Wayne Shepherd
Vertical Horizon
Robert Cray
QUIET RIOT
Scrap Metal (2x)
Pop Evil
The Marshall Tucker Band
Blood, Sweat & Tears
Boogie Wonder Band
Psychedelic Furs
Living Color
Filter
Leann Rimes
Salt N Pepa
Jana Kramer
Foghat
They Might be Giants
Secret Someones
Blind Boys of Alabama
Jill Hennessy
Gaelic Storm (2x)
Vixen
Los Lobos
Reel Big Fish
Slaughter
Esteban
Stryper
Brian Howe (former Ted Nugent and Bad Company vocalist)
Red Sun Rising
Uriah Heep


----------



## Bohandas (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh, and I forgot, I also went to a Rob Zombie concert in like 2016 or 2017 that I got into for free because I worked at the venue and the manager let some of the ticket takers punch out early and watch the end of the show.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 9, 2022)

R_J_K75 said:


> Kevin J Anderson and Neil Pert wrote a novel for Clockworkl Angels.



Peart..  Peer - t  As a disciple of the Prof. I feel it my duty to defend Sir Pratt.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 9, 2022)

There is no way I can remember all of them.  I started going to concerts sometime in the late 70s.  Then there are the ones that I played in, worked security for or ran audio for.  The list is...extensive.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 9, 2022)

I started keeping show journals in the 00s, both for ones I've played and ones I've attended. I really wish I had started doing that from the beginning. While I've got a strong memory and can call some of the earliest of them to mind, it's not the same as having a written record from back then.



Thunderfoot said:


> There is no way I can remember all of them.  I started going to concerts sometime in the late 70s.  Then there are the ones that I played in, worked security for or ran audio for.  The list is...extensive.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 9, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> I started keeping show journals in the 00s, both for ones I've played and ones I've attended. I really wish I had started doing that from the beginning. While I've got a strong memory and can call some of the earliest of them to mind, it's not the same as having a written record from back then.



Truth...


----------



## Mad_Jack (Mar 9, 2022)

Y'know, I was almost positive I remembered seeing Corrosion of Conformity at a local venue back in the late '90's but I just looked at a site that listed all their concert dates and apparently, they never played around here during that time.
Damn I'm getting old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 9, 2022)

Different venue, perhaps?  Or a little later?


----------



## Mad_Jack (Mar 9, 2022)

Nah... Now that I think of it, I seem to recall that I _didn't_ go to the show because it wasn't quite local enough for me, and I wasn't into them quite enough to travel that far and pay that much to see them. I was a broke college student at the time.


----------



## CleverNickName (Mar 9, 2022)

Hmm...let's see how many music concerts I can remember...

My first concert was Def Leppard's "Hysteria" tour in 1980-something.  I was still in high school, and they were my favorite band.
And I think my second concert was Monster Magnet and Candlebox, in the early 90s
 Then everything starts running together, so I'll present them in no particular order:

U2's "How To Dismantle An Atomic Bomb" tour, which was meh.
Def Leppard's "Adrenalize" tour, pretty good show.  This would have been, what, 1994?
Def Leppard / Journey double-headline at Red Rocks Amphitheatre.  Best venue I've ever seen.
Matchbox Twenty "Yourself or Someone Like You" tour.  The sound of the 90s for me.
The Airborne Toxic Event, live at the Roseland.  Excellent show, excellent after-party.
Matchbox Twenty "Mad Season" tour.  Tonic was the opening band.  Pretty good show.
Sixpence None the Richer, "Beautiful Mess" tour.  Had waffles with the band after the show.
Gogol Bordello, live at the Crystal Ballroom.  Excellent show, terrible venue.
The Airborne Toxic Event, "All At Once" tour, excellent show.
The Airborne Toxic Event, "Such Hot Blood" tour, amazing show.
Gogol Bordello, "Seekers & Finders" tour, one of the best shows I've been to.
Jonathan Coulton, live at The Aladdin.  Paul & Storm opened.  It was so good.
An Evening With Amanda Palmer and Neil Gaimon.  Unlike any other show I've been to.
Billy Joel / Elton John double-headline at...some venue in Denver, can't remember its name.  Good show.
The Doubleclicks, live at the Doug Fir Lounge.  They are amazing.
That's about all that I can think of, off the top of my head.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 10, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Hmm...let's see how many music concerts I can remember...
> 
> My first concert was Def Leppard's "Hysteria" tour in 1980-something.  I was still in high school, and they were my favorite band <SNIP>



Great show, in the round, Tesla opened (and was awesome) and I sat about 4 rows back on the side.  normally crappy seats but since they were in the round I was at eye level with the stage


----------



## R_J_K75 (Mar 10, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> Gogol Bordello, live at the Crystal Ballroom. Excellent show, terrible venue.



Saw them opening for Primus around 2010 in Cleveland. I never heard of them before, and it was like a circus on stage. 


Thunderfoot said:


> Great show, in the round, Tesla opened (and was awesome)



I saw Tesla a bunch in the early 2000s. They used to come through town and play the local club circuit for a while. They always put on a great show. Too bad Tommy Skeotch isn't with them anymore.  Think Troy Luketta left too. Unfortunately, anything after Psychotic Supper was kind of forgettable. Very underrated band IMO.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Mar 11, 2022)

I've not seen a lot of shows, but my list.


Kingston Trio (I was like 8, my parents went and I was dragged along. From what little I can remember it was fun).
Styx - Kilroy was Here tour. I loved the whole concert within a play thing.
Eurythmics - Touch tour - Howard Jones opened. That was a blast.
Ratt, Fastway and Bronze - hair metal concert. I ended up in a Ratt video on a crowd shot from that  (Wanted Man).
Judas Priest - Defenders of the Faith tour. That was extreme.
Billy Joel - Tour for the Bridge - we had dress circle first row, and could see his fingers on the keys. We could have had floor on the other side of the venue - it pays to know how the artist sets up their stage.
Meat Loaf with Cheap Trick Opening - Bat out of Hell 2 Tour - it was fantastic.
John Fogerty - Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers opened -  Deja Vu tour if I remember. I enjoyed the show, and because a huge fan of Clyne.
Rush - Snakes and Arrows Tour. It was Rush, so it was fantastic.
Jake Shimibikuru - This was at a small outdoor venue - maybe sat 3000. He was amazing.
Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - Same Venue as above, we were like 20 feet from the stage - these guys were/are our favorite Neoswing band, and it was a great sho.
Ryan Shupe and the Rubber Band - same venue - he was a local (I actually lived about 20 blocks from him but didn't know it until later). They put on a fantastic show.
Return to Forever - their Reunion tour - with the best lineup - Di Meola, Corea, Clarke, and White. I never thought I'd see that lineup because they had split by the time I discovered them. That was just a tour de force of musicianship.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 11, 2022)

Lord Mhoram said:


> Return to Forever - their Reunion tour - with the best lineup - Di Meola, Corea, Clarke, and White. I never thought I'd see that lineup because they had split by the time I discovered them. That was just a tour de force of musicianship.



I saw that one, too- an INCREDIBLE show, no question.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 11, 2022)

I wish I had seen Tesla back in their heyday.  Ditto Dokken.  Two of my favorite singalong bands from that era.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 11, 2022)

Speaking of singalong bands…

When Metallica was out on the AJFA tour, I HAD to go see Queensÿche, who was opening, supporting Operation: Mindcrime.

I’m glad I did, because in a way, it was almost cursed. (Maybe it was, from their perspective.) The day of the show, they did an appearance/autograph session at Sound Warehouse, and I was there. Geoff Tate saw what I was wearing (it stood out, and so did I), especially my skull & crossbones suspenders. He liked them, and said so. I _almost _gave them to him, but didn’t, instead saying, “I got them at Miller’s Outpost!”  He looked puzzled and disappointed.  It’s good I didn’t do the fanboy thing, though- shortly before I was going to get in my car with my friends and go to the arena, the clasps failed “explosively”, sending parts all over my dorm room.  I had to put on different suspenders.

Later, as Tate was trying to do an audience participation bit with “Revolution Calling” he tried to get the crowd to shout…well… “Revolution Calling!”  Instead, most simply went “Yay!”  Again, poor Geoff looked deflated.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 11, 2022)

R_J_K75 said:


> Saw them opening for Primus around 2010 in Cleveland. I never heard of them before, and it was like a circus on stage.
> 
> I saw Tesla a bunch in the early 2000s. They used to come through town and play the local club circuit for a while. They always put on a great show. Too bad Tommy Skeotch isn't with them anymore.  Think Troy Luketta left too. Unfortunately, anything after Psychotic Supper was kind of forgettable. Very underrated band IMO.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> I wish I had seen Tesla back in their heyday.  Ditto Dokken.  Two of my favorite singalong bands from that era.



I've seen Tesla 4? times and Dokken twice.  Dokken was the original lune up (both in the 80s as opening acts)  Tesla with 3 different line-ups, opening (80s) Club (90s) Opening and headlining (10s)


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 11, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Speaking of singalong bands…
> 
> When Metallica was out on the AJFA tour, I HAD to go see Queensÿche, who was opening, supporting Operation: Mindcrime.
> 
> ...



They don't build rock audiences like they used to.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 11, 2022)

R_J_K75 said:


> Saw them opening for Primus around 2010 in Cleveland. I never heard of them before, and it was like a circus on stage.
> 
> I saw Tesla a bunch in the early 2000s. They used to come through town and play the local club circuit for a while. They always put on a great show. Too bad Tommy Skeotch isn't with them anymore.  Think Troy Luketta left too. Unfortunately, anything after Psychotic Supper was kind of forgettable. Very underrated band IMO.



Troy never left the band, but there were a couple times when he had some health issues that he had a 'sit in' replacement.  I was glad when Tommy came back, but knee it couldn't last, he just can't get off the junk.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Mar 11, 2022)

Thunderfoot said:


> Troy never left the band, but there were a couple times when he had some health issues that he had a 'sit in' replacement.  I was glad when Tommy came back, but knee it couldn't last, he just can't get off the junk.



I think they all had their problems through the years.  Pretty sure I read that Tommy was kicked out if of the band for stealing equipment for drug money, but I could be mistaken. Last time I saw them was 2004 or 2005 and Jeff Keith said he had a cold, translation, drunk and coked up seemed more like it.  Was probably the worst I've ever saw them play.  I bought Into the Now and Forever More but I didnt care much for those CDs.  I dont follow them much anymore but maybe I'll dust off those two and give them another listen.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 11, 2022)

I didn’t care much for Tesla’s post-reunion stuff, either.  But those early albums..._whoooooooooooo.  _Untouchable.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Mar 11, 2022)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I didn’t care much for Tesla’s post-reunion stuff, either.  But those early albums..._whoooooooooooo.  _Untouchable.



Its too bad they undeservedly got lumped in with and labeled a hair metal band.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 11, 2022)

R_J_K75 said:


> Its too bad they undeservedly got lumped in with and labeled a hair metal band.



True that.  They were much better than the sum of their advertising.  And that frikkin' _Signs_ remake didn't help.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Mar 12, 2022)

Thunderfoot said:


> True that.  They were much better than the sum of their advertising.  And that frikkin' _Signs_ remake didn't help.



Of course but Five Man Acoustical Jam was a great record. I just saw this yesterday but Im not responsible if it sucks or not.









						TESLA Releases Lyric Video For Latest Single, 'Cold Blue Steel'
					

Veteran California rockers TESLA have released the official lyric video for their latest single, "Cold Blue Steel". The clip, directed by Brandon Gullion and produced by guitarist Frank Hannon, is raw and high electric energy that takes fans back to the roots of TESLA. Hannon states: "'Cold Blue...




					www.blabbermouth.net


----------



## R_J_K75 (Mar 12, 2022)

I gotta say three things. 1) That song was probably the best thing Ive heard from them since 1991, classic Tesla sounding. 2) That maple neck Flying V is bad ass.  Looks like a Gibson too from the headstock shape, so probably a custom shop order.   3) Time has taken its toll on Jeff Keith from the looks of it, (as it has and will on us all), he sounds great though.


----------

